# antibiotics



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I recently had a tooth pulled. The dentist looked at it and told me to come bqack in a couple of days, because I had a hip replacement in 98/99, and she had to call my doctor. In the meantime she prescribed Amoxicillin. I was told to double the dosage for the first day or two. This meant 2 every 4 hours. I went back, had the tooth pulled and was told I should have taken 3 right before the tooth was pulled. I was not told this on the day of my visit. The dentist said it was okay, just take 3 as soon as possible then finish out the bottle of pills at the regular dosage (1 every 4 hours). 

As I was checking out, the girl at the desk sent for me some water so I could take the 3 I should have taken before. She also told me to take no more from that point on.

When I got home, she called me to give me the cost of some more work. I was thinking of calling them anyway, because the dentist told me to finish the bottle of pills. I told the lady on the phone I was just about to call them and maybe talk to the dentist, because she told me to take all the pills (40!). I was told the misunderstanding was something about prep. I was talking to her with a numb mouth and a mouthful of gauze when she told me to take no more. Now she saying to finish the bottle.

I had told them I had been getting a warm sensation in my "good hip" since taking the Amoxicillin. I was told she would like for me to see my ortho doctor. 

Since then, I was priming a door one day and noticed a pain in my back, almost like a pulled muscle. I was not in a bad position, just bent over a little and brushing. The door was on sawhorses. This pain got a worse and has tended to linger. I thought this is not like a back pain I ever had. MOre like to the side of the spine and sorta deep.

It seemed I had read something about antibiotics and the kidney before, so I googled antibiotics and kidney. Went straight to an article about Amoxicllin and the adverse effect it can have on kidneys. It was a little scary to tell the truth. I have been putting off calling the dentist back about this and or seeing a regular doctor. I also have soreness at the site of injection for the numbing shout and a little light colored area there. This was maybe 2 weeks ago, and I am not sure my urine has the right color to it, seems a little clear.

I don't want to be whiny, but something tells me I should consult someone. I feel the dentist failed to call my ortho about this and maybe gave me too much of the Amoxicillin. That stuff is not something to play with. The dentnist office did not seem to be really coordinated.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

jhammer7 said:


> Thanks, all,
> 
> I'm really trying to find info on is Probiotics and how much and when to take them after a round of antibiotics and beyond.
> 
> ...


 
Been through that route before--for many,many years. My wife & I both have gotten away from taking all that crap.......... Both of us had been on Allergy shots, Nasal sprays, anti-biotics & all the rest of the Drug companies crap that don't work!!!!
We found out that our food was the cause for most of it- & changed our diet completly & still eat good but HEALTHY !! We try to stick to just whole foods...... Stress also plays a part in it---Subluxations of our Nervous system.......... Many think they are Quacks but regular Chiropractor care can help you alot including your Sinuses !! When we do feel something coming on we take Homeopathic Medicine- like Allernest, Pulmonest & Allerplex. A sinus rinse with a Neddy pot works well too.
We take care of ourselves & now we stay away from doctors & Medicines that just masks the problems................ Much of what drugs are being put out there are to make money. Think about all the side effects of all that crap.................... Find your answers to your health the Natural way..............


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i guess finding the right doctor may be something like finding the right contractor:blink::shutup:


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

I was on Zithromax a while back for Lyme's. It was probably a 4-5 month stretch. My Dr. used to take me off it to treat frequent (and wicked) sinus infections....I don't remember what he put me on for the sinus stuff....and then I'd go back on.
The only trouble I had with the Zithromax was it eventually started to kill my stomach. After about the 3rd month it felt like it was boring holes in it.
I went off it and onto IV meds and all that cleared up.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mrmike,

Thanks, that's definitely the direction I'm going. PBS had a recent special by a woman named Brenda Watson about the role of probiotics as a regular dietary supplement and higher dosages and using enteric coated capsules.

Just going back to the original posting I'm still trying to find a health specific forum like CT. ....alas I've found nothing else quite like it.......:notworthy

J


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

JHammer-- I googled it & there is such a forum !!!! I'm joining immediately!! It is: natmedtalk.com Thank you for bringing the subject up !! :clap: I hope some on here read my prior post & think about this stuff & find this WAY !!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks Mrmike, for the time being i'm loading up with yogurt and trying to get enough sleep and paying more attention to what I eat. 

J


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Organic yogurt is suuuuper yummy. I get the plain organic kind - add fresh or frozen fruit and a a bit of sugar maybe. Some of those flavored yogurts are way overboard in sugar.


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Sugar and Starches are a large factor in this mix and like many other things everyone is different.

When I had the appendix out in Sept. I was given a lot of antibiotics before, during and after the surgery, (lappy btw). It was about two weeks later that I contracted the worst and fastest onset sinus infection that I've ever had and needing to continue working I took the Zithromax to kick it and in retrospect I wish I had just taken some time off. It's just very difficult not having a fully functioning assistant to take over in your absence.

rs electrics accident and my own misfortunes have got me thinking about ways to try and get insurance again.

J


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Boman,

I don't know your weight and the strength of the dosage, but that dosing story about the amox seems wacky. I'm always taking 4 per day, and I've never heard of anyone taking three at a time. I just did a tooth extraction last week and I was on the amox because there was an infection in there and I imagine it is a proactive thing as well.

They didn't confuse your amox with your painkiller? Because I could see increasing the dosage on a pain killer to deal with pain.

Make sure you have someone with you all the time when you're getting medical care. I don't care if you have to take your neighbor or teenage kid along. The more questions they ask, the better. And some more advice, keep a chart on yourself. I have seen nurses searching a room for a pill, then their nursing station. Then one told me it was no wonder they couldn't find it, it had been administered 15 minutes earlier!! They checked the chart. These are "trained professionals".


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

Totally agree with cleveman, when I was in recovery and they kept the iv drip with the antibiotics I could have cared less as long as I got my happy pill, I mean pain meds, every four hours.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

cleveman said:


> Boman,
> 
> I don't know your weight and the strength of the dosage, but that dosing story about the amox seems wacky. I'm always taking 4 per day, and I've never heard of anyone taking three at a time. I just did a tooth extraction last week and I was on the amox because there was an infection in there and I imagine it is a proactive thing as well.
> 
> ...


The three antibiotics were for right before the procdure because of the hip replacement many years ago. I knew joint replacement made one suceptible to infection. I was not sure for how long. I also had an infection at the tooth she was wanting to clear up. I suppose that is why she told me to double the dosage fopr the first day or two.

Amoxicillin can do sever damge to the kidney. That is what has me a little concerned.

Funny thing is, when she told me to take 2 4 times a day for the first couple of days, I asked why she didn't just write that down or put it on the script. Did not really get a good answer.

I was prescribed a few Lortabs for pain. I didn't take any of them. I think it was like 16 or 20 of them.

The kidney concern did not even come to mind until I felt the pain in an area I take to be the kdney, somewhat high near the bottom of the rib cage and toward the halfway point between my spine and my side.


----------

